# General > Business >  Scottish Government Simplifying The Common Agricultural Policy

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Scottish Government Simplifying The Common Agricultural Policy*

[IMG][/IMG]
Simplicity, flexibility and consistency are at the heart of recommendations to improve how we support farming and food production in the future.   A taskforce set up to look at changes to the way the Common Agricultural Policy (CAP) is delivered during the transition period 2021-2024 has recommended a number of improvements.   [Read Full Article]

----------

